# Best food for 6 week pup?



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

I realize this is a very subjective topic but we would like some input from others. We have a 2 y/o Dane that eats a kibble/raw diet but can't feed his kibble to the new pup. We have only ever had giant breed dogs so we know nothing of kibble for a GSD. Help! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

I like Purina pro class


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do your research and find a high quality food. you may have to
switch foods several times before you find something that your
pup likes and something that works for your pup.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You could feed him totally raw. Otherwise, there are several high quality foods you can feed. I currently feed Fromm Gold Lrg Breed Puppy. Have also fed Blue Buffalo LBP and he did well on that one as well. Some have an issue with it being too rich? (they might have been overfeeding the BB.. easy to do as it has a LOT more calories than a lot of other puppy foods).


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the help!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a thread of foods that are suitable. I also have a 2 year old Dane. They can eat same food depending what kibble you feed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I would not feed *anything* that has BY-PRODUCTS or UN-Named ingredients, such as "Animal Fat" (what animal?) or "Poultry Meal" (what birds were used") . Some dogs can develop sensitivities to foods containing Brewer's Yeast, Corn & Wheat. 

IMHO, I'd feed Non Grain kibble.

Acana All Life Stages: Acana Regionals | Acana
Fromm's All Life Stages: Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods

And by all means, add some raw to the pups feeding program!

Was there a reason they took him away from his mother so young?

Moms


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Mom was a stray picked up preg, pups were born in the shelter. Mom is extremely aggressive and the shelter folks are hoping that by splitting her from the pups It will help with her aggression and maybe they can work with her. Such a shame she is a beautiful black GSD. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Also we currently feed Wellness complete health and incorporate a raw diet. Anyone ever use their puppy food? Gunnar was on Chicken Soup for the Soul Puppy ( which I am not crazy about, horrible gas) when we got him and so we continued that until 6 mos and transitioned to Wellness adult. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I like Orijen and Acana for kibble, but now that I've changed to raw, I'll never go back!! 

If you do raw, just change right over, don't mix


----------



## Gunnar_boy (Dec 30, 2013)

Gunnar the GSD puppy is eating Blackwood and doing very well. My two adult Weimaraners are on Dr Tim's. Both are high quality holistic kibble. We also looked at Orijen and one other that I can't remember but after research and trying the kibble we are very happy with how well the pups are doing!


----------

